# Union Contact Pro 2014



## Ocho

Nivek said:


> The effect is that with the binding able to flex around the mini disc under foot your boot and binding are allowed to act as one unit.


Thanks for the initial impression; was hoping the mini disc allowed the binding to behave in such a way. Hope they'll be available in the ladies line at some point.



Nivek said:


> I want a pair. Yup, I want a pair of Unions, I don't need bindings so I wont be getting any, but still. Anyone see that comin? Bet ya didn't. Seriously though it's a pretty damn well done binding that you can genuinely ride on any deck you want unless you're looking for instant response and energy. And it's a plus that they're stupid light.


I saw it coming ha. 

Very legit of you to be unbiased and open given your past experience. Appreciate this sort of honesty. Thanks.


----------



## kctahoe

Awesome I just got a pair to throw on my evo, should be here tomorrow, if we ever get some snow in tahoe I'll get to test them out, haven't rode a pair of unions in 3-4 years. I got high hopes


----------



## jdang307

Is it a little stiff to put on an Evo? I ask because I'm looking for a binding that will work on a Rossignol Rocknrolla as well as something like a K2 Happy Hour/Salomon Time Machine.


----------



## hktrdr

jdang307 said:


> Is it a little stiff to put on an Evo? I ask because I'm looking for a binding that will work on a Rossignol Rocknrolla as well as something like a K2 Happy Hour/Salomon Time Machine.


I think it would be fine. Neither the Rocknrolla nor the Happy Hour are noodles and are stiffer than the Evo anyway (well, the Rockrolla at least in the center of the board).
In fact, that Contact Pro should be wicked on Happy Hour - I am actually looking at that combination as a mess-around set-up.


----------



## kctahoe

jdang307 said:


> Is it a little stiff to put on an Evo? I ask because I'm looking for a binding that will work on a Rossignol Rocknrolla as well as something like a K2 Happy Hour/Salomon Time Machine.


I rode cartels on it all last season and didn't mind it, probley not ideal but it worked. I plan to move on to something a little stiffer than the evo sometime this year, want something more poppy, a little less buttery, something similer to the proto but not the proto,I really wanna try something more camber dominate, or a RCR board. I've really been eyeing the happy hour as well.


----------



## jdang307

Storms are starting to sniff around Mammoth/Central Cal, so I need to make a decision quick (Happy Hour/Time Machine). Not sure why there aren't any 153 time machines to be found in the US though .... The Unions this year look pretty good just wish there was an easy to way to determine flex/fit between all the diff models.

Is there a difference between the 2014 and 2013 models?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Nivek said:


> More a first impression than a full review.
> 
> M/L with Size 8 Enders
> Yes Basic 156
> Slash Straight 161
> 
> If you've been here long enough you know my past with Union. There's been a lot of heat in the past. I've felt they needed to fix some things, things that I really felt were explicitly necessary. Well, they fixed them. Toe strap is now good. It grips, stays put, and is plenty conformable. Ratchets are basically the same with a small tweak that does make them a bit easier to pop.
> 
> I've expressed my fears with this binding overall. I liked the original version and with the new mini disc and full EVA underbed I was dead worried they'd be too soft in the tray and feel sloppy. So Unions whole deal of less binding contacting the board blah blah more board flex, whatever. I couldn't really give a shit. The whole board flex thing at this point in binding tech is fairly standard and honestly doesn't change much between brands. The binding definitely flexes under foot, but it does not feel sloppy. The effect is that with the binding able to flex around the mini disc under foot your boot and binding are allowed to act as one unit. Similar in end result to what Shadow Fit is designed to do with Salomon. It's good. The Basic is a mid flex all mountain deck and the Straight is a siffer pow gun. The binding was at home on both.
> 
> Overall impression: Wait for it...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a pair. Yup, I want a pair of Unions, I don't need bindings so I wont be getting any, but still. Anyone see that comin? Bet ya didn't. Seriously though it's a pretty damn well done binding that you can genuinely ride on any deck you want unless you're looking for instant response and energy. And it's a plus that they're stupid light.


 thanks man.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Haha, I just discovered this section of the forum.


----------



## Madbob14

Does union sell this yr's toe strap separately yet? =P

I have last year's atlas and the push then pull method works. However if the new ratchet is less prone to stick then I'd be interested!


----------



## Argo

Madbob14 said:


> Does union sell this yr's toe strap separately yet? =P
> 
> I have last year's atlas and the push then pull method works. However if the new ratchet is less prone to stick then I'd be interested!


This years is way less prone to stick than last years. We got the pro and factory and both are perfect. We also have 2013 and 2014 atlas and the difference is very noticeable. The heel is more stable with the fill in of the heel foam under foot. The straps are more comfortable, even though we liked the others on last years. Minor tweaks make a difference. I now have unions on my pow deck.


----------



## Madbob14

Hahaha Thanks Argo. Makes me regret buying them last yr instead of waiting! oh well! I'm still happy with my Atlas. =)


----------



## jdang307

Argo said:


> This years is way less prone to stick than last years. We got the pro and factory and both are perfect. We also have 2013 and 2014 atlas and the difference is very noticeable. *The heel is more stable with the fill in of the heel foam under foot. *The straps are more comfortable, even though we liked the others on last years. Minor tweaks make a difference. I now have unions on my pow deck.


Nivek vindicated :laugh:

All red forces look sick. Grey and red Atlas also look sick, but the Contact Pro's look most appropriate.


----------



## kctahoe

Just got my contact pros in today. Won't get to ride them for another week or two, but from mounting them and getting them all adjusted to my boots there's a night and day difference as too how the toe strap fits my boot compared to lasts years strap. And the toe rachet is a lot smoother than previous years. So far they seem much improved, now too see how they ride.


----------



## jojotherider

Dangit, I'm in a binding conundrum. I have and like the '12 contact pro bindings and finding myself needing bindings for my k2 gyrator. I was going to grab last year's force binding or cartels and put it on the gyrator. Now I kind of want to buy these and put them on my skate banana and move my old CPs to the gyrator.

Thanks for this review. you've been very outspoken against the straps and its good to see you recognizing them for the changes they made.

-joel


----------



## jdang307

Just fondled them in the store today. Very light. 

Question: The forward lean looks crazy on these? I had Vitas which had zero lean and I'm not sure on my bosses but they don't seem that much. But looking at the binding sideways it looks significant. 

If it's not bad then it's all good. Just wanted to know since you've ridden them.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

jdang307 said:


> Just fondled them in the store today. Very light.
> 
> Question: The forward lean looks crazy on these? I had Vitas which had zero lean and I'm not sure on my bosses but they don't seem that much. But looking at the binding sideways it looks significant.
> 
> If it's not bad then it's all good. Just wanted to know since you've ridden them.


Your boots have forward lean built in. The Cpro highback at zero is the same amount of forward lean that 99% of boots have, which at the end of the day is basically zero.


----------



## jdang307

That's cool. Just asking. Still was surprised how light it was. Acid green ones look dope


----------



## cav0011

The contact pro's are the first union binding I have ever purchased....I like them a lot, Union definitely made a winner this year. The bindings feel like nothing on my feet. My vita's are going to be getting put on the sales block, I dont think I will be using them after playing around on the CPro's


----------



## firlefranz

Does anybody know if its possible to adjust the gas pedal on these at all?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

firlefranz said:


> Does anybody know if its possible to adjust the gas pedal on these at all?


There is no need for adjustment on these. If you're worried about toeside leverage, then I'd suggest the Force, Atlas, or Factory.


----------



## JetLife

Picked up a pair this weekend and liked the tool-less adjustment and I seemed to be able to crank them down harder than my cartels. Now I just need to get a board to put them on and wait for the snow :dry:


----------



## Zone

I'm thinking these will pair up well with the NS Fun Slinger, Wont be to noodely or soft will it?


----------



## Dalton-180

What union model you recommend for a lib tech TRS HP ??? Contact pro or Atlas/Force? I am not riding that much at the park... Progressing in jumps and like to enjoy all mountain , at speed and also playing around.

I have a pair of Atlas od 2013. Have models changed that much? On this one i dont like much the toe strap and scratches . 
For last i m us 9.5 with a 32 Lashed and have a L XL Size and was wondering if i should size down to a Medium next time

Appreciate your help and detailed feedback

Abrazo


----------



## Nivek

Absolutely size down. I'm betting you bought the Lashed on hype. Go get a stiffer boot, those boots are stupid soft. Like really, it's stupid.

The Atlas you have now are the ones with the open heel cavity if memory serves. So yes, get the new ones. Much better heelside response. And from Union for your purposes and that board that's the binding Id recommend. 

Another to look at. K2 Lien AT. Similar to the C.Pro but with more instant forward back response with the tripod frame and cheaper. I have a pair and now prefer them to the C.Pro for that better forward/back drive.


----------



## cscsw

Nivek, how do they fit your size 8 boots? 

I am running between sizes again. I have a pair of Burton Ion size 8 which are smaller relatively, more like a size 7. Not sure if I need to go for S/M.


----------



## Nivek

With a 7 get a S/M in Union. With K2, M.


----------



## ridinbend

I have been riding c pros on my proto all season and loved the combo. That is until I threw some vitas on yesterday at the hill and was blown away by the increase in feel and control. It felt like the board had been brought back to life. And carving was way more edgy. I was super surprised by the difference in the two because I was under the impression the two were quite similar.


----------



## rcboxer

Anyone know the difference the way the 2016 and 2017 contact pros feel? Im looking at the new ones but there are a few 2016 pros still for sale about $50 cheaper or so.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

rcboxer said:


> Anyone know the difference the way the 2016 and 2017 contact pros feel? Im looking at the new ones but there are a few 2016 pros still for sale about $50 cheaper or so.


New Highbacks, new ankle straps, upgraded EVA base padding, and the new one also comes with upgraded base material. Duraflex ST. It's a bit more stiff. 

It's hard to say if all that is worth $50. I guess it depends on how much you have in the bank acct. Both bindings are really good though, and I'm sure you'll be stoked on either.


----------



## rcboxer

UNION_INHOUSE said:


> New Highbacks, new ankle straps, upgraded EVA base padding, and the new one also comes with upgraded base material. Duraflex ST. It's a bit more stiff.
> 
> It's hard to say if all that is worth $50. I guess it depends on how much you have in the bank acct. Both bindings are really good though, and I'm sure you'll be stoked on either.


Thanks!! I went ahead and went with the new versions ? I will be putting them on my Never Summer Type Two, can't wait!!! I heard they have a surfy feeling and that sounds like what I want. I have last years regular Contacts on my Funsliger and really like them.


----------

